# Model Trawlers



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

anyone who is interested have a look at me brother in laws web page
www.trawlercook.co.uk P.S he only has one hand lost it 3rd trip to sea but carried on his career at sea as cook


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Interesting site, good models.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What a talent, great models. Trawler cooks turned out great food while doing 360 degree loop the loops - thanks for the "shackles", yum yum.

A trawler cook taught me to fillet fish and emphasised the importance of a very sharp knife. Oh well, nine and a half fingers is ok, I suppose!

John T.


----------



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

*www.trawlercook.co.uk*

Hello ,my name is C.Mariano I´m a Portuguese amateur boat modeler.
At this moment I´m building a model Trawler of the year 1910 ,and I´m looking for details such as Well-house views,kitchen ,sailor acomodations , and some interesting detail to build my model .
Can you help-me on that search.

Here some fotos on this site http://modelisme-naval-radiocommand...-34836-0-Portuguese-Steam-fishing-Trawler.htm

I shall be greatfull 

My email [email protected]


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Carlos, 

I have just looked at your photos on the web site you gave, and your workmanship is just truly outstanding, and so beautiful.fantastic workmanship and devotion to detailing, I have not seen such wonderful modeling in many a year. Many thanks for sharing it with us all.

Perhaps you could post some of the photos on our own gallery and show us what real model engineering is all about.best wishes, neil.


----------



## boger (Nov 23, 2007)

What can one say when faced with such an outstandingly detailed model as to look like the real thing. Truly wonderful and an outstanding example of what it is possible to achieve.


----------

